

iPhone App Beta Testing Problem:  People not willing to give their iphone/ipod touch id. - amichail

Out of five people who expressed interest in testing my app, none seem willing to give me their iphone/ipod touch id.<p>It seems that this is a problem with the beta testing method required for iphone apps.  People feel as if giving away their device id is a privacy/security risk.<p>Info on how beta testing works (see section on adding beta testers):
http://furbo.org/2008/08/06/beta-testing-on-iphone-20
======
pclark
is that how they feel, or is finding their ID too much of a pain in the ass?

~~~
amichail
Don't know. When I asked them to send me their device ID, I received no
replies.

~~~
hboon
Did you give them instructions with screenshots on how to do it?

Anyway, just send you an email with my UUID. Happy to support a fellow
developer.

